# on bottom cage



## spike287 (Feb 23, 2017)

hi we rescue rats from rspca and thay asked if we could take a girl mouse and we said yes we use shredded cardboard that is dust free


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------

